
If you want to build community, open your Facebook Groups API - ogcricket
https://venturebeat.com/2017/06/29/dear-mark-zuckerberg-if-you-want-to-build-community-open-your-facebook-groups-api/
======
andrewstuart
Don't build a product or company around the APIs of a company whose primary
asset is its social network.

You'll be in big trouble when, on a whim, they change their mind and restrict
access again.

------
mobileslate88
I remember a similar argument when it came to FB Credits. The whole industry
collapsed when virtual currency was hot. Let's hope they learn and grow this.

